# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  Βοήθεια για scan.

## warpe

Σήμερα έκανα τις τελικές αγορές οπότε έχουμε και λέμε. Dlink - Πιάτο - Καλώδιο (fix που δίνει το Prive) και ethernet. Θα ήθελα αν μπορει κάποιος να με βοηθήσει με την στόχευση. Μίλησα με τον apoiko που έχει AP κοντά μου αλλά δεν έχει Laptop. Anybody?

Node ID Warpe #8327

----------


## beont

Χρειάζομαι μια ασύρματη κάρτα για Laptop και γουρουνοουρά να κάνω την στόχευση. Anybody available for Lent or Sale??

----------

